# citroen relay facelift ....... Help



## m66oto (Jun 1, 2011)

hello all  just purchased a 1996 citroen relay motorsport motorhome and really want to change the std 96 front end to the later 02-06 front end. The doors & screen are the same, the differnce i can find out and clearly see is mirrors/bonnet/wings/lights/bumper/grill/front panel (maybe more). So has anyone done or seen this conversion done? I have acess to a bodyshop and know my way around cars/vans but a chat with someone that has done the conversion would be great! Or any help/advise would be cool. Being that the ducato/boxer/relays are as good as the same all bits are about and at good prices


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Facelift*

Sounds like a lot of work (and expense) to slightly change the look of your van, unless there is damage?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Take a look at this thread on Autosleepers owners forum ,- someone has just completed such a swop
http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum....-engine-running-wire?highlight=facelift+boxer


----------

